# Happy Birthday BobVigneault



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 1, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-BobVigneault (born 1955, Age: 57)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 1, 2012)

Hope you enjoyed the day and have many more, brother!

AMR


----------



## KMK (Dec 1, 2012)

And many moooooooooooooore!


----------



## baron (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 1, 2012)

happy birthday my fav Bawb!!!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bob!!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bawb! 







Many indeed the shapes and changes are of heavenly beings. 
Many things the gods achieve beyond our judgment. 
What we thought is not confirmed, and what we thought not god contrives.
And so it happens in this story.
_-Euripides_


----------



## Wayne (Dec 1, 2012)

How can anyone follow Heidi?

Happy birthday, Bob.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 1, 2012)

How can anyone follow Heidi?

Happy birthsay, Bob.


----------



## christiana (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you Bob!!


----------



## Randy in Tulsa (Dec 1, 2012)

How can anyone follow Heidi, Wayne...Wayne and Nancy? I have no choice. I waited too late in the day.

Happy Birthday, Bob!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 2, 2012)

You're just a young guy! Happy birthday, Bob!


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 2, 2012)

Bob's Birthday? You mean THE BobVigneault, aka Church of Bawb Vigneault? 

What a blessing - another year with Bob.

Cheers, Brother. My apologies for the late wishes.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 3, 2012)

meh


----------

